

Cellphone-controlled hackery on University Ave in Palo Alto - pingswept
http://www.mindtribe.com/games/scores.php

======
pingswept
Some friends of mine have been talking about building this thing for about 5
years, and the internet say they finally did it. Is there anyone in Palo Alto
who can verify its existence and awesomeness?

